# Malay/Indonesian: Urusuan



## kelene

Hello, I heard someone talking in a language from which I could remember the word "urusuan" and "ni tu". The fact is that I would like to know which language is, and which is the meaning since I really like the sound and I am planning to include a spoken text in this language in a video I am working for.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Livives

Sounds like Malay.


----------



## kelene

Thanks, it is quite difficult finding that word, yes it may be Malay, since I found it in some sites, thought I could find out which is the meaning. Thanks again!


----------



## Brioche

kelene said:


> Hello, I heard someone talking in a language from which I could remember the word "urusuan" and "ni tu". The fact is that I would like to know which language is, and which is the meaning since I really like the sound and I am planning to include a spoken text in this language in a video I am working for.
> 
> Thank you very much!


 

urus, mengurus = arrange in Malay/Indonesian

pengurus = manager

urusan = executive, business, management.


----------



## theo1006

Hi,

Indeed *urusan* (not *urusuan*) is an Indonesian word, as explained by Brioche.
However, I cannot think of anything resembling *ni tu* in Indonesian.

Theo


----------



## MarX

It could be "urusan ini itu". Meaning something like "This and that business."

Ini (this) and itu (that) are often abbreviated to "ni" & "tu" or "nih" & "tuh".


----------

